# Baby Pigeon attacked by Crows



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeeeeeeeeze...

..a fellow called, said he had a Baby Mocking Bird who was hurt, I say, "Can you bring him over?" He says, yes...so...

He gets here, it is a Baby Pigeon, maybe 12 or 14 days old, and he mentions then he had saved it from some Crows that were attacking it. This had happenned earlier today in california, and he saved the little thing and brought it with him after fialing to find anyone in phone calls in California to take it...so, since he was comeing here, he got back on the phone once he was here...golly, cool fellow to have done that...

Man, poor little thing...all the feathers pulled out of it's head...eyes were swollen and shut, blood everywhere, back all bloody, legs seem okay...over all a plump and healthy looking Baby...

Beak Nubs missing ( will these grow back ??? ) and...if I ever heard a Pigeon or youngster crying, this was it...for 30 minutes he was just making these plaintive little sobbing sounds...

I Neosporined all the booboos, put the Eye version onto his closed lids...set him in a little Box on a little rollded pair of towells, and left him be for an hour. He seemed quite warm on his own and it is a mild day here.

Just checked on him and his eyes are open and seem allright. Head is bumpy and very swollen...yellow poo, so...dunno on that but will check his throat in a little while...

He seems to have quieted down and he can hear the other Pigeons here in the office moo-ing and so on, so...I think he is feeling a little better.

Thank God his Eyes seem allright...

Be feed time soon...his crop had food in it still from earlier in his day when still attended by momma and poppa I guess. I will wait for it to be empty and or for him to express some interestes in eating...but at some point I will likely see if I can get him to drink, and have some meds in it to address how there may have been some bacteria getting started from the injuries.

Fellow said 'Crows' but I do not know of course what sort of Birds attacked this little one...

I will put him on some tetracycline unless other advices occur to any of you to recommend...


Oh golly...his mood is one of really having been through hell...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

I'm no old pro here, but would just suggest that you might want a broad spectrum anti-biotic for the wound such as Baytril or Amoxycillin--something that treats aerobic bacteria. Amoxycillin is more broad spectrum, but they are both listed for wounds. I'm not sure about the Tetracyclin. Maybe you 
could look up here and see what it's action is.

Guess pijie fell in some good hands. How amazing that it was hand delivered to you from California. Surreal...........

Best,

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,


Thanks...I will figure to use the 'Batryl' here in a little while then.

He has just elected to be standing up now and looking around from his little Box on my Desk...I had a large size envelope over the top of it, and just saw the envelope bobbing so I removed it and he is in a mood to stand and be looking at things. Box is six inches high, no top...

Oh man his little head is so swollen 'wide' and lumpy...

It used to be all I did have was some Oxytetracycline, so...now that I have other meds...

Anyway, I just wanted to let him rest and have some quiet and to listen to the other Pigeons in here for a while before I tried giving him anything. His crop is still semi-full, so...maybe once he was attacked, he ceased processing his food from the previous parent feeding...

I do not know who the fellow who brought him got my number from since the all night place is only open at night, and, has supposedly removed my number from their wall anyway...so...hmmmm...and well, of course I am glad he found me! Ohhhhh, big sigh...

His Beak-top injury is so painful to look at...the little fleshy 'nubs' are missing, torn off by 'Crows' I guess...but I am so glad his eyes are allright,, and he is looking at things standing not a foot from the keyboard as I type. In fact, he just did one of those (wobbley, but did it) one foot standing wing and other foot stretches...then sat back down...so...golly...

Crop feels a little on the 'firm' side, but this one is too young to drink from a small cup yet with no prior practice, but I will try...that and or some way soupy lite chow-water if he will elect to eat in their usual way, he seemed to be thinking about it as I was preening lightly and making "cone and eat!" Pigeon sounds to him...

...the night is young...


Phil
el ve


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Not Baytril on a pigeon that young Phil.  It has an adverse effect of bone development and should only be used when there is no alternative like in severe cases of paratyphoid or salmonellosis. Clavamox should be okay. 

Poor baby, he should make a quick recovery in your care.

I had a badly torn up wood pigeon nestling last year, he developed slow crop and the vet told me that was a common occurence after cat injuries, the crop exit swells. The same is probably true for any injury. He prescribed carnidazole(spartrix) and metronidazole(Flagyl) to be used concurrently, but I think that was because he didn't have Nystatin in stock. Once he was able to give me some Nystatin the baby made a full recovery.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Cynthia, for the correction on the Baytril. I forgot about the bone
development, and that's a big one. Good to know about the slow crop. I
have wondered about the slow crop and Nystatin, would the cider vinegar also
treat that or would the strength of the solution be simply too much so as to be
unpleasant? It is recomended for external yeast, and I've used it successfully
in that capacity--humans that is.

Thanks,

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi fp,

The warning about the Baytril is another one of Helen's "gems" that I stored. 

I think that cider vinegar in the drinking water is usually used to prevent yeast infection and sometimes to treat it...I hope that it is effective because I have just taken in a white pigeon that is emaciated and not eating much but I can't establish exactly what it wrong with it. I suspect yeast infection or a virus and will take it to the vet and try to get some Nystatin, unfortunately the vet doesn't keep a stock so he will have to order it. I have just put a drop of cider vinegar in water and tubed it into her crop in the hope that it will help correct whatever is wrong.

This is the third pigeon with similar symptoms that has been found in that particular flock. One died and the vet euthanased the other one.  

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good choice Cynthia!

I'm sure you know the pro-biotics is the next step the day after the ACV. The ACV will kill off any bad bacteria, and the probiotics for at least 2 days will give back the good gut bacteria, essential for proper digestion and immune support.

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia, all...


Thank you...!

I do not have any 'clavamox'...nor 'amoxycillin', so...

What would some other good choices be do you s'pose?

I do have Pennicillin, Oxytetracycline, and Chlorotetricycline...and some various sulfas of course...

Otherwise...Baby is active and standing, has done some stratches...is alert and (obviously still hurting, but in good spirits ) their crop is about half full and 'firm'.

I did get about 3 ccs of Batryl-water a drop at a time into the side of their Beak, which loosened their crop's firmness somewhat last night. The Beak and face and head are so tender looking I did not have the heart to pry their Beak open to tube in some Liquid into their crop directly, but, I will do so as soon as I decide what med to add to the Water. Or I may just do so with plain water and do some meds later when they may wish to start eating.

So far, since they are not hungry yet, there have been no particular responses to my invitations...

Some areas of swelling have gone down a little from last night...eyes are clear with swollen surrounds...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Penicillin is fine to use, I would start it right away.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Reti,


Was wishing to get some liquid into the little one, and, useing plain good water, I realized in gently opening his beak, that the top Beak has lost so much of it's center 'bridge' area next to his face, that it does not 'hinge' normally but instead is bending from the remaining side elements of it's connection there.

So....(shudder ) I elected to continue to do the drop-at-a-time into the side of his lower Beak...and, to be tempting him to drink from a tiny shot-glass, which he so far does not wish to do...but the little drops into his lip, have so far kept the Crop's contents reasonably loose...

Damn...

Poor little Beak...

This is a Pigeon kind whose Beak is rather short...usually, at this age, the Beaks I have had were much larger, this one, is rather diminutive.

Any ideas as for what to do here?

I wanted to check his throat oweing to the 'yellow' poos...but I do not dare now...so, I dissolved a Spartrix into the small amount of Water i intend for him to get into him this afternoon...

I will start the pennicilin...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Hi fp,
> 
> The warning about the Baytril is another one of Helen's "gems" that I stored.
> 
> ...



I've been using a water and vinegar solution for decades to treat yeast infections on myself and others. Some of the doctor's @ Kaiser (HMO) and 
most of the visiting nurses I've met as well, will recommend it. The natural 
medicine books will recommend 2 Tbls. per gallon, externally,
the pigeon recommendation internally
is 1 Tblsp. per gallon as I'm sure you know. The Doctor's will otherwise 
prescribe Nystatin in powder form for yeast based diaper rash. In a solution
for Thrush. 

What I don't know is how successful Vinegar would be internally in an enclosed moisture system with all the right conditions for the yeast to take hold after an imbalance has occured allowing the yeast condition _to_ take hold. I also don't know if the 1 Tblsp. per gallon w/be enuf, or how often. Externally on a severe yeast based diaper rash, I've been instructed to wash w/the water vinegar (for others, not in the diapers yet  ) as often as 5 times a day. If it doesn't correct it, I would think it would at 
least hold it @ bay until your Nystatin comes through. Cynthia, they do carry
the Nystatin (Medpet)@ Jedd's for Candida. Also, acidified copper sulfate
they claim cures crop fungus and the Nolvasan Solution makes claims of working against 60 different bacteria,, fungi, yeasts and viruses. If it is 
for sure candida, I would want the Nystatin of the three products.

If this is what is the problem in that flock, I never realized that an internal
yeast infection could eventually be fatal. I know you'll be on the heels of 
this problem until you track it down and help this flock of pijies, and lucky 
they are to have you as their advocate.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

OOooooooooo...well...

Little Bub is doing quite well all tolled...been quite the little preener, what with being in that 'Sea Urchin' stage anyway...

Crop has not emptied yet but was really VERY full, much fuller than I had initially thought, likely of Seeds which had not in fact hydrated very much...endless small poops of decent enough central green-brown but with dabs of bright yellow liquid attending.

The injury on his upper Beak still has me not wishing to open it for tube feeds ( tube Waters more like it) so...

We been doing the more tedious drop-at-a-time from a soft short Catheter on a syringe, of Water with spartrix and Pennicillin...this about five times a-day, of maybe 3 or 4 mL each time, and the Crop has been kept tolerably 'mushy'...I have been doing Crop Massages each time to distribute the Water to the whatever is in there of contents, and he seems to like me doing that.

He is standing well, walks decently, and stretches out his wing or leg, one side or the other, often...

Head still swollen but not as bad as previously...he has a few punctures in his scalp which had triangulat flaps which look like they are starting to no longer ooze...been putting Neosporin on his head. I put a dab on my finger tip and gently blot it on there and he seems to find that agreeable and has not squirmed or moved when I am doing it...so...

Golly...

Hope that Crop emties soon...but then too, shall be the challange of how to feed him!

He was a-l-m-o-s-t asking me TO feed him this morning, with some tentative peeps and Beak nuzzles...

Has become increasingly tolerant of the drop-at-a-time into the side of his Beak, and often stops to preen as we are doing it. THen after preening a moment of two he stands still for s few more 'drops'...

Any ideas on what I could do to encourage healing of the area on his top Beak next to his face, where, appearently, the 'Crows' had removed his waddles and some of the center 'bridge' which is most of the girder for the Beaks strength...?

He yawns well and seems able to preen...but I dare not risk breaking or straining so fragile a remaining connection of his upper Beak for any tube feeds, and he is way too young to eat on his own yet...so we shall see...I can only hope that after his Crop empties, that he will learn to drink and to peck 'soon' thereafter!

Thanks all...

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Last night, with just me talking to him about trying it, he very tentatively, slowly, put his little injured Beak into a shot glass of water-meds, and drank tiny sips...then, did it again. This REALLY did the needed Hydration for his Crops' contents, even though they are slowly going down, they then became nice and slushy-mushy.

Same thing today, he will not do it if I am holding the Shot Glass high, but if it is sitting low, he leans way over stretching his neck out, and gently puts his Beak into it and takes these tiny sips...nice mushy crop now...and we are both very happy.

He is 'preening' all the time but with the Beak the way it is, it is not actual preening and there is no detritus resulting, but, he is trying to preen anyway...



Starting to make little 'Peep!' sounds and Beak nuzzles, but I do not think could eat very well yet, but we shall soon try regardless.
, with some nutritive 'soups' that would be drinkable.

I have never seen so young a Bird drink by themselves before...I am very impressed. I had been taking up small amounts of the med-water in a syringe to dribble it into the side of his Beak, and, it seems he simply deduced the Water being more attractively available in the Glass itself.

What a little champ!

Phil
el ve


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Phil,
I am so glad this little guy is doing so good.
I don't know what you could do about the beak, I guess just let it heal by itself. Some extra calcium might help.
Also you could give him a thin formula to drink from the shot glass.

Thanks for the updates.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti,


Way up above, I meant to say point-three ( .3 ) or .4 mL ...of Beak dribble Water, Lol...

Sigh...I was thinking of considering a prosthetic augmentation of the missing 'bridge' which gives the upper Beak it's rigidity, but then I am worried about that interfereing with that area filling in or healing and filling in...IF in fact it will heal and fill in.

Any ideas anyone on how to encourage healing in that area, where, some of the actual structure of the upper Beak itself, is missing? As well as the little waddles being gone?

I made some images, 

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/editPhotos.fcgi?action=viewall&albumID=338863400&ran=25355

First image he was doing a little 'Angel shrug stretch' they all do at times...otherwise, a tall standing little Bird...


Skin of scalp and back areas are healing nicely without signs of infection, eyes are good....some head swelling remains, but nothing like what it was initially...disposition very good...head looks 'damp' from Neosporin.

Totally a little sweetie, and very bright.

Did some Wing excercise for a few seconds...nice and even and strong...

Thanks all...


Phil
sleepy, 
in Las Vegas...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The link doesn't work for me, Phil.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
Your little "Angel Bird" is doing so well, and sounds like a strong little soul. Even if his beak doesn't fill back in completely, that little bird and you will find a way to feed, I just know it. Now, you know, this little bird is going to be a keeper, you have been adopted. What color is this baby, can you tell?  
Love,
Daryl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti,


Try this...

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/editPhotos.fcgi?action=viewall&albumID=338863400&ran=25355

I just tried the link in my earlier message, and it worked perfectly...so...I dunno! a mystery..!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Daryl,


Black mostly with some grey...black-top-feet, black Beak...

The upper Beak is very weak from the central 'bridge' being damamged and partially missing. He can open wide nicely when yawning, but it is too weak for me to dare try opening it for a tube feed, and now, he is starting to get hungry since his Crop has finally, slowly, emptied since his trauma-event.

His manner of drinking is very curious...he leans way over very slowly, and very slowly puts his little Beak into t he shot-glass and takes delicate little sips. This was enough to hydrate the Crop contents nicely, but it will not be enough for getting enough food or 'soup' into him.

I was thinking to make a little prosthetic augmentation out of maybe some firm plastic, and to use some superglue to glue it into place. This would likely strangthen the upper Beak so that I could open it for tube feeds.

But, my worry, is that the chemical and physical presence of the augmentation would interfere with healing or filling in, if his system will do that, if it will regrow that little area...and I do not know if it will...

So...for now, I will err on t he side of leaving it alone and seeing if I can i nterest him in two things - in thin nutrient Soup, and, in pecking at little Seeds...

Wish me luck!



Maybe the site where the images are was down earlier or something...the link works fine for me when I click on it, so...try again..maybe it will work now...

Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Doesn't work either. Must be my computer acting up again.

Anyways, I know some vets use superglue, but you are right, it might interfere with the natural healing process.
Another thing I've heard of being used is dental material. I know some vets use that too.
How about surgical tape, but that might stick too tight on the tissues.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phil,

The link works for you because you are the owner of the album. For us to access your album we would need your community webshots user name after the com/ on the address.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
My brother used to be a farrier(blacksmith) He used to mix this "stuff" to make almost complete hoof walls for horses with damaged feet. These horses would not even be able to walk until my brother repaired the feet. The horses feet would grow out, my brother would trim the feet, and after a while, the hooves would be all natural, with no repair materials needed. Would this little birds bill grow out the same way, if you were able to find a safe patching material? I'll check with my brother to see what he used, or if you could check with a dentist, and use what they use for dentures? There must be soething you could use, safely.
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Phil,

Man, you sure seem to wind up with the unusual cases!

I found an old thread which may or may not be helpful to you, but I figured I would provide it in the hopes that you may be able to glean some useful information from it. It is an old thread, and I believe super glue is discussed as something that may be used for beak repair....Please be advised though, if you put Super Glue or Krazy Glue in "Search," some threads will pop up advising that Krazy Glue can be considered toxic and that veterinarians use a type of "super glue" called VetBond instead.

Here is the thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3761

Hope it is helpful to you.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,


Oh...hmmmm...for the 'link' I had simply copy-'n'-pasted the top URl in the addreaa bar when I was looking at them...

So...try this...instead -

http://community.webshots.com/album/338863400WrcFEE

Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Daryl,


Oooo! yes, find out from your Brother...

A 'Hoove' is kindred in substance to a Beak, so...may be...!


Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Linda,


Thank you...interesting thread!


I would not hesitate to use 'super Glue' to mend a crack in a Beak...but I would be very careful about making sure the Bird's Nostrils are in some way closed up to prevent the Bird from breathing in the momentary fumes of the Glue when it 'kicks'.

I do not believe there is any other 'toxic' component to it other than the transient, momentary fume when it catalizes into it's hardened state from the liquid. I use this kind of Glue often in various things and am familiar with it's practical properties and uses, and have had my nose in it many times when that little moment comes of it kicking, and the fumes for that instant are really nasty and stinging to one's eyes and nose.

So, that part, for my little one, presents a problem, since, the augmenting porsthetic piece his upper Beak needs, IS to replace the area of the top center where the Nostrils are or were, and the small central 'bridge' which lay between the now absent waddles...so....there is no way I can think of to protect him from the fumes of the glue setting or kicking...


Hmmmmmmm...what--to-do...?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

You sure do get the most unusual cases under the most unusual circumstances, I must agree on that one. Another tough one. Hopefully Daryll is on to something and her brothers info will help. I will be seeing the avian vet in a couple of weeks and will ask him about the "vet bond" and if it's possible for a lay person to acquire some. It may not help you now, but maybe for future rescues it would be good to have on hand. He is such a little sweetie and in need of so much help. Looks like he landed in the right hands for the long term care that he's gonna need.

Phil, I also have some rather large containers of meds that might be helpful 
to you w/all the rescue work you do. I could transfer some of them into smaller containers and mail them to you so that you would have more choices
on hand, if you are interested. Email me through this website if so.

Looks like you have two different urls in the links, one in a user edit mode. The best way to know if your link works or not is to go into preview mode here, then click on the link in preview mode. It should work, if not, then you have to figure out what happened. 

Best,

fp


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2004)

If it turns out that the prosthetic would help (??) and you have the ability to scupt something close to the part of the beak you're trying to patch up, try Fimo. Don't bake it near birds! - clear that part of the house, please. But it doesn't take long. After Fimo's baked, it can be sanded down with varying abrasive levels of emery nail files. And Fimo comes in so many colors, you could custom-blend an exact match for your pij's beak. THEN wash and thorougly dry his beak before supergluing the reinforcement on. 

If you know anyone who does theatrical teeth, fangs, stuff like that, or jewelry or fantasy sculpture, you might ask for help with the beak project - unless this is something you really feel comfortable doing. Fimo is very forgiving - you just have to have an eye for it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,


Very kind of you...thank you!
Let me make a little list of those meds I do have, and we can see what you think I might do well to add to them..

Here is yet another attempt by me to provede a link...let me know if it works! Lol...


http://community.webshots.com/user/pdpbison

This of course will have other of my 'webshots' in addition to those of the little 'Crow' Baby...


Thanks...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
I checked with my brother, and he said the fumes were enough to drop a horse, so, no go there. I would think your best bet would be to make a mold, shape a prosthesis, making sure there are little artificial nostrils, and glue it on snugly. If I think of any thing on this end, or end up with supplies I think you can use, I'll ship them, ASAP!!!
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

HI Phil,

Your 1st link didn't work, I'm guessing becaue you were in user/edit mode. Your
second link worked and went directly to specific page w/Pigeon attacked by crows, your third link went to all of your recently posted cases.

About the prosethetic. Once sculpted, what about using a water soluable
glue that has been allowed to get tacky. Temporarily remove water from cage
and apply a tack coat to beak and to "patch material", then hold w/medical "paper tape" until bonding
occurs. No toxic fumes, and I think less likely to be messy removal down the 
road if beak self repairs.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...experiment - 

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/editPhotos.fcgi?action=viewall&albumID=338863400


Anyway, this is driving me nuts! every link I paste works for me after the post appears...Lol...

I still can not figure out how to get an image directly on or in the post, and the image size is only 41711 bytes and 640 x 480 pixels...


Anyway...hmmmm

I am thinking to try making a prosthetic augmentation which does not in fact occcupy the missing area of the upper Beak at it's top center base, but, instead, would somehow connect at the sides of the base and at the more forward top area. This way, it would not interfere with the possible natural filling in of that area...but, it will be hard to clean once there...but for that matter, the damaged area is or would be very hard to keep clean as it is anyway...

I could imaginably protect his eyes and Nostril area from any fumes of the Super Glue this way...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Just a little up-date on 'Crow-Baby'...

Almost a Month now since I got him...

Oddly, in many of his standing postures, he kinda LOOKS like a young, small, slightly frazzled 'Crow'...!

Anyway, last night a giant scab fell off his head, which had formed over the last few weeks. Not long ago, I was seeing the top of his skull in some areas of where the thin flesh up there had receeded, which worried me. I guess all the thin flesh on his head's upper area, in essence, died...and has been, and is being renewed. It had become greyish, then dark, then shrinking and lumpy-puckered, as new flesh and skin grew from the outer edges. 

I simply kept things moist on there, off and on, with the same antibiotic salve which is used for Eye infections.

Anyway, he has had a wonderful attitude all through out, and is sociable and calm and allways interested in what I am doing, or to be near.

Last couple days, he has kindly stood on top ( his legs on each side I mean, not 'on' her! ) of the new arrive Baby Dove, who soon herself began electing to situate herself under him...where he simply would stand there or lean down to gently preen at her tail or shoulder.

Now, his Beak -

The top half has not grown in length to the same extent as his bottom half, and, recently, oweing to the injury the top half had sustained, the top half has bent sideways a little, so to make kind of a horizontal scizzor Beak. Thankfully, this has not seriously impeded his allways enthusiastic pecking to satisffy his appetite, and he does well in pecking his favorite Seeds and the smattering of Lorribush-Pellets which he seems to like most of all.

No real 'wattles' have come into show, but the upper area of where his Beak meets his forehead sort of, has grown down from where his original Wattles had been pecked away, and that area is pink and healthy looking.

I will see if I can post some update images later.

Overall, he seems to have grown much less than a regular uninjured Bird would have in this time, and to have remaind in a kind of early adolescent phase, but is now starting to experiment in small flying forays and doing more stationary Wing Flap dances. He still 'peeps' all the time while he is eating, or when I aproach him, or if he wishes me to know he is thirsty...and generally will not eat unless my hand is next to him 'pecking' also.

He still retains the magnitudes of excitement anout eating, which many squeakers have about being fed. sometimes he gets so excited he goes in tight circles with his feet remaining in the same small spot...

Then he calms down enough to start pecking and humping his shoulders and peeping...

Oh sigh...


Love to all...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

Pretty good update on the crow attacked pigeon. Everything you've described about how the beak is growing now makes sense given where the injury was. Hopefully, this won't impede him later on down the road and that his beak won't continue to develop further complications. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phil,

This is a little champ! And you have done a great job helping the little guy along.

I'm sure he hasn't been able to grow like his peers, that is normal, his body is burning up energy trying to heal, it is not posible for him to lay down new cells rapidly for growth at this time. I imagine he must be sleeping alot!

Being that he is so young, it is hard to give him too much of anything. A little bit of multi-vitamin and probiotics in the formula is all that can help for better healing, and I'm sure your'e doing all that. I'm still experimenting with the greens powder, so I don't know about how much you are using of it for the baby. 

I'm sending a prayer and warm wishes for continued successful healing!

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Crow Baby up-date - 


Images at http://community.webshots.com/album/412241167yPKpWU


"Crow Baby" is a small, somewhat thin, very agile, outgoing and friendly little Bird...a good flier who comes zooming around the corner from the other rooms if I call him.

I should have been feeding him more there for a while, and I am trying to make up for it now. For some time now, as I was waiting to see what the last Beak changes would settle in as, I have been having to do 'Seed-Pops' since his Beak would no longer allow him to peck effectively to feed himself.

Originally he did peck well, from the earliest, and for some time fed himself well.

I did make some prosthesese which I have not tried installing yet, that 'may' make a difference as for his self feeding.

We worked many times on his pecking 'deep' into a little Bowl of small Seeds, but despite some initial success, it was not something he has been disposed to learn.

He has been a great Ambassador for new-arrival Babys or injured or ill adults, helping to put them at ease and showing them things here.

Presently, I have a few older Birds freely in here, and one of them just attacked Crow-Baby, as Crow Baby was on my desk and the other flew over to say "hello" but turned and gave C-B a really hard single peck right on the forehead, where C-B shrunk down squeaked and cringed and the other was about to nail him again when I grabbed him. 

Crow Baby then gathered himself up and took a deep breath and looked like he was really trying to focus, and then was trying to do some sort of 'A-Roo-Koo-Koo!' sounds, but they did not come out very well.

I apologised to him for the other Bird's behavior and kissed his head a bunch, and he calmed down right away and settled in to lay and day dream some more on my desk here. And I took the offending Bird to the other room while mentioning to him that pecking Crow Baby was a crappy thing to do and so on.


...so now I am worried about that possibly happenning if I am not here to intervene. The one who attacked him is an older Juvenile male who is quite heavy, solid and robust and gorgeous, and usually very friendly...so, I guess he is feeling his Oats, trying his voice too at times, and is soon to be assimilated unto the feral Flock...and WOULD be already a member of the feral flock but for the prople who brought him to me as a little Baby, wanting to see him one-more-time before I release him, and they have not got themselves here to do it yet! - so...

If I am not able to oversee C-B, I will start setting him into a cage if he will stand it...otherwise, I will install the others in cages, which they will hate of course...if any of them give hints of unkindness toward him.

Oye...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

